# What is your opinion on Natural Balance Barefoot Trimming?



## BFFofHorses (Jan 29, 2010)

My dad is a barefoot trimmer, all of our horses are barerfoot and they do very well, even through rocks and streams. There are some books with a lot of information, look for books by Pete Ramey or Jaimie Jackson. Both are very knowledgeable about the benefits of natural trimming. It is very easy to upkeep, and I personally reccomend it, however unlike the two authors above I do not believe it is for all horses. It is definately worth checking out.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

I have my horses bare foot Natural trim and they are much happier ... Playing more , more balanced & heaps healthier hooves. It was a great move .


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My farrier has been doing my horses' feet since we got them. I have noticed a marked improvement in their hoof shape and condition since he's been working on them. Dancer's feet looked like bells - it's a good thing I didn't know what was wrong with them for a long time, or I'd have panicked!

I found out just this last time out that my farrier is also a certified "natural balance" farrier. I had asked him about his opinion on "barefoot trimming," and he looked at me and cracked up - he said "What do you think you've been paying for?" We all laughed at my ignorance. (ignorance is not to be confused with stupidity) 

The farrier isn't as extreme in his opinions about shoeing as some barefoot trimmers are. 90% of horses can go without shoes just fine, but there are some horses that need shoes for one reason or another. Either because of their job, or for some sort of corrective purpose. 

He made me feel good that we have been able to improve our horses overall health (Dancer's skinnyness aside - she's still better than she was) over the last year and a half. Their nutrition has improved so that their hoof health is great - no more cracks, no more bells, no more whatever it was that had Dancer's feet so misshapen. (Something about separation from something made them look like bells.) Totally abnormal, but with the great care he gave her and the change in her diet, she now has his favorite kind of foot - huge, hard as a rock, but not so dry it cracks.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I use a Ramey style trim and have had great luck with it on all of our horses. I do modify my technique a bit based on each horse's conformation, movement, and "preference," but they all seem to do better in a "barefoot trim" than a traditional trim IME.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

A good trim is a good trim no matter who is applying it. 

Good farriers trim almost like a natural bare trimmer will. Sadly, there are a real lack of educated farriers in alot of areas and the natural bare trimmers are picking up the slack. 

Just beware..there are also terrible "natural bare trimmers" out there practicing just as there are terrible farriers. Do your homeworks and let their work speak for itself. DONT stay with a farrier or trimmer because of loyalty if your horse is not progressing or staying healthy after you have used them awhile! 

The bevel is important and balance is huge. Leaving healthy frog and live sole alone is the biggest! Educating the owner about things like diet problems and thrush is also big. Overall, I want a healthy sound foot with no major problems.

If they do all that and can produce a healthy foot...they can call themselves anything they want to 

I also follow Ramey generally. I think he is straightforward and on the right track.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

<sigh> I don't know how old everyone is that is posting but let me just say that "natural balance trimming" has been around for a few hundred years.

It's how my grandpap taught me waaaaaaay back in 1959 when I was 12.

What HAS happened is that people evolved away from proper trimming and started to wear shoes on their horses whether the horse needed shoes or not. The fast way to "pasture trim" a horse for the winter evolved and the proper way to balance his hoof got completely forgotten about.

I learned to balance the hoof one section at a time --- sections being four of them ----- back in 1959 from a man that was in his late 60's and was "born on a horse".

I am amazed at the things Pete Ramey teaches that I already learned back when I was a kid. The only thing markedly different and new to me is the agressive toe roll some horses benefit from.

One of my four needs that agressive roll, so my Trimmer does it and I maintenance it, if needed, in between visits. 98% of the time I don't need to do anything, I just think I do because I can't keep my nose out of their hooves

Anyway, there's nothing new about natural barefoot trimming, but if I were going to avoid any methods at all it would be those who practice Strasser or Equiextion<or however they spell it.

And, as another poster stated, like anything else in this life, not all "barefoot trimmers" are created equal. They are just as capable of soring up a horse as the farrier that can't drive nails straight and quiks the horse up


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

walkinthewalk said:


> And, as another poster stated, like anything else in this life, not all "barefoot trimmers" are created equal. They are just as capable of soring up a horse as the farrier that can't drive nails straight and quiks the horse up


This x 50,000


----------



## StoneWall (Dec 22, 2010)

All our horses that come home from the track are barefoot. For many years we only would go barefoot in the winter. Now we are competing barefoot. With the different ground conditions the horse can get a better feel for the ground barefoot.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I tried it with my horse and while I loved the idea of it and totally bought into the idea, my horse was not happy. He was never sound unshoed, and the day we put shoes back on he was sound. 
So I like the idea behind it and if it works for some horses, then go ahead, but there are some horses that need the support of shoes.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Trinity3205 said:


> A good trim is a good trim no matter who is applying it.
> 
> Good farriers trim almost like a natural bare trimmer will. Sadly, there are a real lack of educated farriers in alot of areas and the natural bare trimmers are picking up the slack.
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I would rather pick a farrier that has gone to school and graduated in this field! I have a farrier who is great and is a balanced, natural trimmer. She knows what she's doing and my girls do great with her.

If she's not sure on something, she will not touch it until she researches and gets the answer she needs. Better to dig in for information than to guess and wreck a horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chris jones (Dec 30, 2010)

*Go bare hoof!*

Aloha, my name chris, and my horse lakota has received natural balance barefoot trimming for well over a year, from susanella, just to let you know i was done with the farriers on the big island, susanella was my last resort! I felt i had to take a leap of faith, we are so happy we went with this, lakota has large healthy frogs and nice big hooves, now we are working on my second horse i just bought! I have learned the science behind the hoof and how it all works, diet is number one! I am committed to natural balance trim, and doing my own horses with susanella over seeing my work. It's very rewarding watching my horse run bare hoofs on hard ground and rock and happy heel first landing! I strongly recomend, and encourage you to get started, because you are in the dark with out this education, nothing to lose lots to gain! Lots of luck! Chris


----------



## Story (Dec 28, 2010)

I found the best barefoot trimmer in the world and will force her to trim my horses until the day she dies  unfortunately like others have stated- anyone (certified or not!) can mess up a horses feet.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

chris jones said:


> Aloha, my name chris, and my horse lakota has received natural balance barefoot trimming for well over a year, from susanella, just to let you know i was done with the farriers on the big island, susanella was my last resort! I felt i had to take a leap of faith, we are so happy we went with this, lakota has large healthy frogs and nice big hooves, now we are working on my second horse i just bought! I have learned the science behind the hoof and how it all works, diet is number one! I am committed to natural balance trim, and doing my own horses with susanella over seeing my work. It's very rewarding watching my horse run bare hoofs on hard ground and rock and happy heel first landing! I strongly recomend, and encourage you to get started, because you are in the dark with out this education, nothing to lose lots to gain! Lots of luck! Chris


Aloha Chris,
I had Susanella come out and trim both my horses and loved her! So far so good. I have changed there diets. No more grain, hay only! My mare is lame without shoes so I will be getting her boots soon. I really like the idea of no shoes it makes a lot more sence to me. Good luck with your new horse and thanks again for the info. Are you on the big island? I'm in hpp.


----------



## Shawken (Jan 27, 2009)

I recently switched to a bare foot trimmer after using a farrier (still just barefoot trims) for 3 years. My horse's feet have never looks so incredible. She pays way more attention to the detailing and specific need of my horse's feet. She also discovered his mild case of thrush that not one farrier had pointed out. He's happier, and trips less during riding. I'm so impressed.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Our horses are all barefoot, and get along fairly well. 
As the others have said there are some crappy barefoot trimmers. I know I've went through my share. 
I've also known some farriers who are great at barefoot trims even though they are pro shoe.
The best thing you can do is educate yourself & get to know your horse's feet.
My understanding from what I've read is that a Natural Balance trim seems to stress the lower heel with the frog hitting 1st and a short toe decreasing break over. They also don't go into the live sole, which is they way our horses are trimmed.


----------



## chris jones (Dec 30, 2010)

*Aloha cloudkisser*



cloudkisser said:


> aloha chris,
> i had susanella come out and trim both my horses and loved her! So far so good. I have changed there diets. No more grain, hay only! My mare is lame without shoes so i will be getting her boots soon. I really like the idea of no shoes it makes a lot more sence to me. Good luck with your new horse and thanks again for the info. Are you on the big island? I'm in hpp.


 i live here on the big island, half way between kona and waimea on mamalahoa hwy. Good to hear from you! Susanella is quite a special person iv'e seen her go above and beyond, for a lot of horses, most horses are on their last leg, some people wait too long, and expect results over night, it takes as long as it takes the hoof to grow out again, providing everyone is on the same page. Enjoy your day! Mahalo chris


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Just keep in mind that not all horses can go barefoot and don't be blind to what is happening

I would love to see pics of her work


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

I think it depends on each horse. I'm all for barefoot if the horse's hooves are healthy and solid enough for it as well as the terrain suitable for it. 
I'd love to have my gelding barefoot cmpletely but whoever had him before me had shoes too small and crooked on and his heels are narrowing in. But once we are done with corrective shoeing my farrier is going to natural balance barefoot trim him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chris jones (Dec 30, 2010)

Make sure your farrier is certified with natural balance because it's not just a trim, it's a science, not everyone graduates from natural balance, half don"t make it. A doppler scientific study has been done on horse with shoes, horse lose 60% of circulation once a shoe is put on the horse's hoof. The shoe keeps the hoof from expanding, restricting blood flow pumped from the frog to the heart, leads to poor circulation through out the horse.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris can you link the actual RESEARCH not from the barefoot site?? and how many horses was this done on? and was the same horse used with and without shoes?? 

If shoes dont' allow the hoof to expand how do you explain when the hooves fgrow over the shoes or flares on a shod foot?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 4, 2010)

Not all barefoot trimmers (natural or not), and not all farriers who trim and shoe, are created equal. The trim and shoeing are only as good as the person doing it. Going to a reputable school and learning how to trim/shoe, doesn't necessarily make a good farrier either. There are a few out there, who have never attended a school, who do very good work. A good trimmer/farrier, no matter how they trim or shoe, has an open mind, and is always learning new and improved ways to do things, as well as up to date on the equipment he's putting on the feet. He/she has to be open minded and always learning new things to add to your box of options to use, be it an old way, a new way, or improved upon one. One needs to know the horse they are working on, inside and out, and do whats right based on what's best for that horse, rather than a ideal. Each horse is a unique individual, and needs to be treated as such.

In my opinion, each horse owner should educate themselves on the working mechanics of the hoof, what to look for in a good trim or shoeing job, and know your horses conformation and how they move, as that will dictate how your horse should be trimmed/shod. The more you educate yourself and ask questions, the more you will be able to spot little nuances of your horses hooves that are not working for him/her. 

Just like boots, not all shoes are created equal. Huge strides (pardon the pun) are being made in how shoes and their accessories are made, the materials being used, and how they can flex as the horse moves. Same for boots. Here is an example I found, I think, of such a shoe.


----------



## Susanella (Jan 18, 2011)

*Barehoof Is Mother Nature's Way*

If we live by the credo, "First do no harm", we have to use common sense and not put shoes on in the first place or for corrective measures. Modern equine scientists have proven that shoes damage horses feet. Thermographic imaging shows that horses lose 50% of the circulation in their hooves within an hour of having shoes nailed on. Why?
1. Shoes force the hoof to load peripherally (on the hoof wall) when 95% of the weight should be on the soles/frogs/bars
2. The concussion and vibration (800 Hz) damages bone and tissue with every step (AP reports that an average of three race horses are euthanized every day on the racetracks in America from spiral fractures - even on the fluffy racetrack surfaces)
3. Raising the frogs off the ground prohibits them from functioning as auxiliary, circulatory pumps
4. Shoes prohibit the natural expansion and contraction of the hoof (@ 3/8's of an inch at the gallop)
5. Inhibits sensory proprioception
6. They simply don't allow the hoof to function the way it evolved which was on hard, rocky ground with sparse vegetation, mostly above timberline where predators couldn't leap out of trees)

My practice is primarily devoted to rehabilitating horses who have been compromised by shoes. I discovered that I can't HEAL horses using shoes because the pathologies can't reverse until the hoof is on the ground. Yes, it's frequently painful but I've learned to use casting tape to position the weight over the strongest structures, protect the hoof and promote regeneration.

This is only one of many examples of horses that I'm healing.

I welcome questions.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Susanelle can you provide a link to this thermo imaging you say is being done?? 

there are no studies done without trying to prove a point one way or the other..

and some horses just NEED shoes to be comfy.


----------



## Susanella (Jan 18, 2011)

*Numb Hooves Make Comfy Hooves*

My Links page has URL's to studies and barefoot sites that will get you started understanding anatomy, circulation and basic foot function. Here's a link to a popular thermograph imaging. I want the science, just like you, so be sure to read about the enzymes effects on hooves (there's that diet connection) and corrium tissue studies by Dr. Chris Pollitt. Dr. Robert Bowker has identified the types of proprioceptors and their function and what happens when the hoof is loaded peripherally and I know that he will be publishing more proof about the destructive effects of shoes right after the Australian Conference in February. We all need to subscribe to The Horse's Hoof where much of the science is presented. This is cutting edge information and it's helping me rehabilitate as if I can work miracles. I also keep copious charts and photos as proof of restoration.

Now, about horses being more "comfy" in shoes, the fact is that when horses lose circulation in their feet, they also lose the feeling (sensory, proprioception)! When we wonder how in the heck they can walk, the answer is, horses don't have muscles between their knees and their ankles like we do. Freaky, isn't it?

Some horses transition easily from shoes to barefoot but many have such horrible pathologies that they are in pain. Putting shoes back on just increases the distortions and numbs the feet. Casting can make the transition a breeze by protecting the hoof while stimulating sole and frog growth.

If you're lucky enough to understand "horsetalk" (visualization, thought pictures), they'll tell you all this themselves and save you tracking down the scientific studies. My clients know how much I help them and they show me by calling out or prancing about when I arrive.

Hope this helps,
Susanella


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

There is a difference between "Natural Balance" and barefoot trimming. Natural Balance is a trimming AND shoeing style that increases breakover on the front feet. The horse can be barefoot or shod and still be trimmed in the Natural Balance style. Natural Balance Shoeing Overview

This is not the same as the popular barefoot trimming done by Pete Ramey and Jaime Jackson. 

I personally have been trimming my horses ala Jackson/Ramey, but what I find totally interesting is that my Mustang wears his breakover back just like the Natural Balance trim! 

I have seen other barefoot horses that don't however. Left to their own wear patterns, they have a more pointed toe. So what I do, is keep them trimmed with a good "mustang roll" and if the horse wears its break over back farther, like Natural Balance, so much the better. But if it doesn't, then it still has more break over than a shod horse.

Both trims want you to keep the heels lower. The break over of the foot cannot function as it should if the heels are too long. Then you get toe-first landings and unsound horses.

So anyway, I am a big believer in barefoot now, and I am a trail rider. I use Easyboots on the front hooves only if I have to, but most of the times the horses don't need them. 

If I were to go back to shoes, I would want my horses done similar to the Natural Balance style, because it takes breakover into account.

The main problem I see with shoeing, besides the fact the heels get too long, is that most farriers don't give the horse enough break over so they can land heel first like they should.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Susanella said:


> This is only one of many examples of horses that I'm healing.
> 
> I welcome questions.


Hi Susanella!

The photo you posted is an overgrown, distorted hoof by anyone's standards- barefoot or shod. I am pro-barefoot, but I also used to shoe, and that photo isn't really fair to use as a anti-shoeing propaganda, because let's face it, it's an overgrown hoof and never should have been left to grow that long, shod or not.

Anyway, how do you feel about Natural Balance?

I feel that if someone wanted to shoe their horse, for whatever reason, Natural Balance is the best system I have seen because it takes out some of the downside of keeping horses shod. It lets them have a more natural breakover and encourages a heel-first landing. I think if a person were to shoe, that would be the way to go.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Trailhorserider, 
I ask this because I think I am confusing the two.
The main difference in a naturalbalance trim & a Pete Ramey style trim would be?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

flytobecat said:


> Trailhorserider,
> I ask this because I think I am confusing the two.
> The main difference in a naturalbalance trim & a Pete Ramey style trim would be?


Natural Balance is about finding where the breakover should be so the foot will function healthier. The method can be applied either to the barefoot horse or it can be shod with a Natural Balance Shoe.

Pete Ramey is more about trimming the foot to keep it barefoot (mimicking Mustang feet) and giving it a good roll so it doesn't chip up. But by doing the "mustang roll" the horse still has good breakover as well. 

Maybe that's over-simplified. Maybe I am confused too!


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Susanelle I want a NONE barefoot site showing the information you knwo a study done that is peer reviewed like a University type study. 

Take my mares shoes off and she wont' walk on grass and you may be willing to let a horse gimp around lame for months but I love my mare too much to do that ... I have xrays showing her thin soles and that her feet are balanced and the shoes are causing no harm. 

The applicatioin is the problem when the shoes are causing pain or harm not the shoe.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Susanella, my apologies! I responded to your post w/photo on page 3 before I went to your website. 

I see that you ARE a Natural Balance Trimmer. So of course you like Natural Balance! :lol: 

Sorry for the "duh" moment on my part. That is why I should carefully read all the posts AND check out the links before I post myself.


----------



## chris jones (Dec 30, 2010)

IT SOUNDS LIKE YOUR FARRIER DAMAGED YOUR HORSES HOOFS, IF ITS THAT BAD! HOW DID YOUR HORSE GET THIS WAY???!!!! WELL SOUNDS LIKE THE SHOES MUST BE PULLED AND CAST THE HOOFS. THAT JUST MY GUESS, SUSANELLE WOULD KNOW MORE! GOOD LUCK! CHRIS JONES:wink:


----------



## y wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

Susanella said:


> If we live by the credo, "First do no harm", we have to use common sense and not put shoes on in the first place or for corrective measures. Modern equine scientists have proven that shoes damage horses feet. Thermographic imaging shows that horses lose 50% of the circulation in their hooves within an hour of having shoes nailed on. Why.__ News flash pain will cause a rise in heat. . Shoes force the hoof to load peripherally (on the hoof wall) when 95% of the weight should be on the soles/frogs/bars.___ever notice a healthy foot gets a rim that acts like a shoe. Raising sole off the ground in hard ground?
> 2. The concussion and vibration (800 Hz) damages bone and tissue with every step (AP reports that an average of three race horses are euthanized every day on the racetracks in America from spiral fractures - even on the fluffy racetrack surfaces)____would take a lot of shoe to keep soles off the ground in soft ground are you certain its not impact to the sole causing this ?
> 3. Raisi


----------



## y wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

Susanella said:


> If we live by the credo, "First do no harm", we have to use common sense and not put shoes on in the first place or for corrective measures. Modern equine scientists have proven that shoes damage horses feet. Thermographic imaging shows that horses lose 50% of the circulation in their hooves within an hour of having shoes nailed on. Why?
> 1. Shoes force the hoof to load peripherally (on the hoof wall) when 95% of the weight should be on the soles/frogs/bars
> 2. The concussion and vibration (800 Hz) damages bone and tissue with every step (AP reports that an average of three race horses are euthanized every day on the racetracks in America from spiral fractures - even on the fluffy racetrack surfaces)
> 3. Raising the frogs off the ground prohibits them from functioning as auxiliary, circulatory pumps
> ...


----------



## y wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## y wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

I feel that its best to not shoe unless its necessary however their are times it is necessary for an horse to do the unnatural things we ask them to do. What part of your horses life is natural. I bare foot a lot of horses. two of mine have never wore shoes but they would in a second if they were lame and I felt it would help. Why all the fictionin the b f sights?please direct us to the part of of those links that is science not sifi. In the natural world lame horses get eaten. In my world they get shoes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## y wolf (Jan 22, 2011)

A hoof is round for a reason. It presents the same amount of hoof and stability to the ground no matter what the angle of impact. How dose rasping a toe square benefit a horse in a turn?How much load is the corner of that square putting on the joints and ligaments above that hoof when turning?that's why do sound horses grow round feet. How many horses with buttres feet are sound without help. (toe cracks and joint problems are commen )where is this horse thats flexing more them3/8 of an inch in front of the quarters if he was nailed behind them its the shoers falt not the shoe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

